# Man colds are real!



## GaryQ (May 25, 2018)

Man colds are real... I got one... and it sucks big time!


----------



## Daniel (May 25, 2018)

I usually use multiple OTCs for symptoms, e.g. nasal spray like Flonase, cough drops, herbal tea, and cold medicine.    

My colds have gotten less worse in Arizona though.  Feel free to fly into Phoenix for a dry heat treatment


----------



## Daniel (May 25, 2018)

But if you need something without any side effects (or effects), don't forget the healing power of nothing:



Anyway, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## GaryQ (May 26, 2018)

Thanks Daniel, I went to Walmart and got some cold and flu pills. Cheaper and faster than flying down to Arizona . Should have read the label first since it says to take 2 at a time. I Only took one when I got home and then when I got the magnifying glass out a couple minutes ago (boy they really use small fonts on these products!) Took another one. 

Since I was at Walmart I figured if I was sick I might as well get me some comfort food like chips, Pepsi and a dozen apple turnovers. Not sure scoffing down the bag of salt & vinegar chips was a brilliant idea for a sore throat :facepalm:


----------



## GaryQ (May 26, 2018)

Daniel said:


> But if you need something without any side effects (or effects), don't forget the healing power of nothing



Good one


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 26, 2018)




----------



## GaryQ (May 26, 2018)

Notice how none of the ladies have compassionately (or lack of) commented on this thread  Especially David's last post... I thought that one might trigger some form of female response


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 26, 2018)

Happens in real life too... they just don't seem to get it.


----------



## Daniel (May 26, 2018)

David Baxter said:


> Happens in real life too... they just don't seem to get it.


Probably too busy attending to the needs of others...except men with colds.


----------

